# have you used this type blacklight



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

has any one ever used this type blacklight bulb
they are 9.99 
wondering how they are


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Can't say that I have.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Another nada here!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not very bright on display at Menards, but that may be because it is now old and has been running continuously? IT still gets hot.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

You can find bulk packages of those on eBay for decent prices. I have been hesitant to buy them just in case they are lame though.

Sorry, that's not much help at all.

L


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok well I saw them on a site ..he has a how to on a casing for it with a flood light thing and a martini glass with stem cut off. it is supposed to be rain proof
he had some cool pics on the site and i guess he used that light with that .
maybe it is someone here??


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

You'd be much better off getting a 20 watt florescent type, which I've also used outside, but always bring them in if there's a chance of rain. I can't see those bulb type black lights really doing a good job.


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Actually that appears to be one of the compact flourescent blacklights. I've replaced most of my tube lights with ones like these. They work great in those clip lights with the reflectors. And you don't get the UV light on the patrons. Also, Disney uses these type of blacklights in the Haunted Mansion in the graveyard.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Reading the package, it says "60-75 watt replacement, only 15 watts." That means it's a compact flourescent, which means its as good as a flouro tube but you can put it in a regular clamp light. Spells winner in my book; I'd buy it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok thanks guys...


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I use about 10 of them so far, along with fluorescent tubes. And that's not a bad price either.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay lilly, post a link so we can all get some.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok turtle here ya go
http://shop3.outpost.com/product/3120360


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool thanks, i think im going to get some on pay day.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Just thought I'd post this for you all to see.
http://cgi.ebay.com/FLUORESCENT-SCR...7QQihZ018QQcategoryZ43424QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Yahoo'd the "compact fluorescent black light" and got some good results.

Thought these were pretty awesome, too!
http://www.blinkerboys.com/Products/Bulbs/CompactFluorescent.asp


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! Me likey dat circular CF tube... bet you could get some serious glowage out of that. I mean, regular flourescent blacklight tubes are all well and good, but the option of using all your regular lamps and cheap clamp-lights as fixtures is great!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I've used circular CF's of the normal white variety and they do give off great light. So I heartily agree! And they seem to last forever!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a circle CF white in my kitchen and it has been in there for 11 yrs now ,I don't know how long before we bought this house, that it has been there.
I have a total of 8 big and 2 small reg CF ones and only have replaced one big and one small of those in the same amount of time..they are best lights I have ever had.

Question: Do mirrors reflect blacklight good?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Spencer's Gifts carries this type of bulb in the black light section of their stores, sells for around $9.99 (about $5 cheaper than they went for at Spirit last season). I used one last year just to try them out and was very happy with the output.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I seen these at walgreens today 'blacklight ones are 9.99 and they have 
green yellow orange and red 2 for 10...
will be going back sat for some hopefully they are still on sale


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have one of those, it works well.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Lilly said:


> I seen these at walgreens today 'blacklight ones are 9.99 and they have
> green yellow orange and red 2 for 10...
> will be going back sat for some hopefully they are still on sale


Thanks for the info Lilly, I'm going to check my local walgreens also.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I saw one of those last year and bought it to try. It looked good, and was much more compact. I'm planning on getting more this year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I went back to the store today and someone bought all the green and blue ones ..crap so i got 2 black-light ones.
they still had red and yellow but I didn't want those colors.
Went to another Walgreen's and they didn't even have any.
So maybe another one will I pass about 5 on the way home from work guess Ill have to stop in each one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Update? Were the blacklight compacts worth the buy?


----------



## LOTL (Aug 27, 2007)

I have been looking at a few of these
in either 75 or 100 watt. Im looking at putting these in existing overhead light fixtures and think this style would work better for that. They may even work better for somene using an outdoor floodlight fixture, especially with the 100 watt lamp.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The floods?


----------



## LOTL (Aug 27, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> The floods?


Ya sorry Ickie the 75 and 100 watt floods at the bottom of that page.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I've got one of those compact fluorescent black light bulbs and it works fine.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

They are not bad, I have been using them in show displays for a couple of years and am a distributor for the company.

I would not suggest them unprotected outdoors.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just bought a 2pack with 1 blacklight CF bulb and 1 orange CF bulb for $9.99. I bought a pack because it was the cheapest that I have seen them anywhere.


----------

